# What color to breed to Hattie?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys,
Now that Peanut's gone (R.I.P :-() and I was planning on breeding Hattie to him..... 
I contacted the breeder that I get my bettas from and he has 2 males (he thinks,) one black and one blue and black.
Do you think those colors would go okay with Hattie?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you can get pics of the males, that'd help a lot..

It depends what color you want the fry to be... if that makes sense.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, he's gonna try to get pictures tonight.
Would the fry be... black coppers (is that even possible?) Or... have shiny black scales.. or be marbles? I know you're all not magicians, but I'm dreadful at this.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Pictures of the males would help a lot. Hattie is looking great! And so sorry to hear about Peanut!

I am not too sure about black coppers, I am sorta a newbie in that area, and by shiny black scales do you mean have LOADS of iridescence? For marbles, I would recommend getting a male similar in her color, but with marble coloring, or with marble dam/sire. If you are looking for marbles you will probably get lots of butterflies too.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Shiny scales... like... Hattie's? Metallic, kind of.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i like the top one and hmmm they might make awesome fish


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump-
I have been considering this, and thank you, beat2020 fro bringing this up! I wouldn't have posted this otherwise.
Do you guys think it would be worth it to breed Spiridion to Hattie? Once he's clear of parasites, I mean. I haven't seen any flashes, and he hasn't shaken his head like he did before. He's even blowing a bubblenest 
He's the fish in my avatar, for those of you who don't know.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Bump-
> I have been considering this, and thank you, beat2020 fro bringing this up! I wouldn't have posted this otherwise.
> Do you guys think it would be worth it to breed Spiridion to Hattie? Once he's clear of parasites, I mean. I haven't seen any flashes, and he hasn't shaken his head like he did before. He's even blowing a bubblenest
> He's the fish in my avatar, for those of you who don't know.


 I was thinking that they would make pretty fry together. I say go for it once he is healthy. I would even possibly want one of their fry if it was to be successful.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome! Although he hasn't protested at all about his parasites for a while, I'm gonna wait a month or two. I put his tank besides Hattie's and he LOVES her (well... judging by the way he is behaving.) He has even built a little more of his bubblenest  I think Hattie is developinga teensy bit of breeding stripe, though it's hard to say. 
This is gonna be fun... 
What kind of fry would I get? Any guesses? I'm dreadful at this stuff. Any HMPK marbles, since Hattie's a HM and Spiri's a marble PK?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I heard that black males and females are infertile. ( what does melano mean because the website said melano black bettas to be specific)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought it was just females? I could be wrong though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It's just some females and I've never heard of males being sterile..


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

This should explain breeding with black bettas, I think:

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1040


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i think that would make good fry also my be intrested


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

As beginners we should not mix tail types. It might destroy its original form (in offspring). Always breed CT x CT, HM x HM and so on. Unless of course you don't mind ending up with untidy, unsymmetrical fins.

I would suggest you breed your copper to Black (not melano). You may come up with black copper. Copper (I think) originated from the green line. So if you cross breed green with copper, you would get mostly green. I'm not sure about blue though. I have never crossed bred copper to blue. The cambodia comes from blue. So you can breed your avatar to a blue female. Just remember, once a red gene is used, its difficult to get rid of it. You would get bi colored or even multi colored offspring (not solid colors like your female). 

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I thought it was just females? I could be wrong though.


Could I have male fry if you breed them?:-D


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i want a female


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, sure guys.  I live in Canada though, quite a while away from you guys... And Shards, I'm not sure that the fish would survive the shipping. I also believe it's another issue to get the fish across the border.
I'll try to figure something out though.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummmm........That kinda stinks.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder what color a blue and red betta would make, good luck!


----------

